# GPL/commercial pvbrowser: Process Visualization, HMI and SCADA as simple as browsing



## pvbrowser (13 März 2006)

http://pvbrowser.org

ProcessViewBrowser
The concept is similar to an internet browser. But it is intended for the use in industrial process visualization. It is based on Qt http://www.trolltech.com which is a platform independent GUI toolkit. ProcessViewBrowser is platform independent, because only posix calls and Qt are used. ProcessViewBrowser runs on Linux/Unix, OpenVMS and Windows. The browser can display nearly all standard Qt widgets (labels, buttons, editfields, comboboxes, ...) and other widgets for bmp images, diagram widgets for displaying xy-graphs, OpenGL and VTK. The widgets can be arranged on your masks. You can specify the position and size of the widgets.You can place one widget on top of another widget. I have seen many process visualization systems, which define their masks in the clients (I think this is not the right way to go). Instead of this, the masks in ProcessViewBrowser are defined in the appropriate process computer itself. The user can jump from one process computer to the other and see all masks. When masks are updated nothing has to be done in the clients. 
ProcessViewBrowser showing a VTK sample
 A sample mask showing a VTK example within a QTabWidget:

ProcessViewServer
The ProcessViewServer is implemented in ANSI C (where as the browser is written in C++). You can easily modify this server to implement your masks. You are free to read the data you want to display from shared memory, database systems or get it via IPC mechanisms like Corba or OPC. The server also runs on Linux/Unix, OpenVMS and Windows. Most of the servercode can be generated automatically. You design your masks with Qt Designer. Qt Designer saves the dialog in an xml-file. With the command "ui2pvc your_mask.ui your_mask.c" you generate the servercode. 
Normally ProcessViewBrowser needs no modifications at all. It is the task of the user to write his/her ProcessViewServer. This is done using Qt Designer and C/C++ respectively Python, Perl, PHP or Tcl. Your starting point is the supplied demo for ProcessViewServer.


----------



## seeba (13 März 2006)

Hallo Rainer,
schön, dass du hier her gefunden hast. 
Herzlich Willkommen!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## pvbrowser (14 März 2006)

*Hallo Seeba@narz.de*

Sag auch "Zottel" bescheid.
I würde gerne mit euch beiden in der Community/joined venture zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## seeba (14 März 2006)

pvbrowser schrieb:
			
		

> Sag auch "Zottel" bescheid.
> I würde gerne mit euch beiden in der Community/joined venture zusammenarbeiten.


Ich denke, dass er es schon lesen wird. Hat ja immerhin schon 1500 Beiträge hier verfasst. 
Hast du den Thread mit dem Treffen schon gesehen? Weiß nicht, ob das für dich interessant ist.


----------



## pvbrowser (14 März 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass er es schon lesen wird. Hat ja immerhin schon 1500 Beiträge hier verfasst.
> Hast du den Thread mit dem Treffen schon gesehen? Weiß nicht, ob das für dich interessant ist.



Noch nicht.
Vom 16-18 Mai bin ich aber schon auf dem IT-Symposium 2006 der HP User Society, DECUS München e.V.


----------



## Zottel (14 März 2006)

Ich habe immer noch vor, mir pvbrowser gründlich anzusehen. Bis dahin rede ich ungerne über etwas, von dem ich nur einen groben Eindruck habe. Aber ihr wißt wahrscheinlich, daß ich ja auch ein HMI/SCADA-Projekt begonnen habe, wenn ich auch in letzter Zeit nichts mehr daran getan habe.
Aber den Ansatz, JAVA für die Visualisierung im Browser zu verwenden, halte ich immer noch für den besten.


----------



## pvbrowser (14 März 2006)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe immer noch vor, mir pvbrowser gründlich anzusehen.



Hier ist ein "guter" Einstiegspunkt:
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/index.php?menu=8&topic=8

Bitte lies zunächst den "Primer".
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/doc/pvdoc.pdf


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2006)

Gibt es sowas auch in meiner Sprache ???????

Gruß


----------



## pvbrowser (15 März 2006)

Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es sowas auch in meiner Sprache ???????
> 
> Gruß



Übersetzer dürfen sich gerne melden.


----------

